# What is the better chainsaw brand?



## StihlHead (Jan 3, 2013)

OK, here it is a question for all y'all. Please reply with _why_ you prefer one brand over another, not just "Stihl sux" or "Husky swallows!"

Husky owns and builds Jonsered and Poulan saws, so they are lumped here together. They even own the MAC brand now, but the MAC in the 'others list' here predates them buying it.

Update: Husky also owns RedMax, so that line should be with the Husky choice.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 3, 2013)

I prefer Stihl as the lever action is the same on all their saws, they all basically start the same, they tend to hold up longer over time, the ones I have all have _inboard_ clutches, and there are 10x as many Stihl dealers in the PNW than any other brand. They also make their own B&C, and they endure as well or better than other B&C that I have used. I have also owned and run many Husky, Olympyk, Mac, Echo, and Homelite saws, and even a Poulan Wild Thang.


----------



## rkshed (Jan 3, 2013)

Love my Jonsereds.
After almost 30 years of abuse, the 455 run great.
My new (used) 2150 runs like a ***** aped and I expect the same life from it.
But...
Saws seem to be like motorcycles.
The brand you race depends on locality of the dealer, dealer support, best deal you can get up front and what kind of deal you can get on parts.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 3, 2013)

I got my 1st Stihl last year (036) and I had 4 Husqvarna's at that time.

Currently have 0 Husqvarna's and 5 Stihl's. 3 of which are 036's!   My favorite firewood machine. Best power to weight ratio. IMO.


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 3, 2013)

No good can come of this poll. We have the option of voting for a single brand, Stihl, or two groups of multiple brands, one group related by ownership, and the other group completely unrelated. That's just plain wrong.


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 3, 2013)

WhitePine said:


> No good can come of this poll. We have the option of voting for a single brand, Stihl, or two groups of multiple brands, one group related by ownership, and the other group completely unrelated. That's just plain wrong.


Exactly.  Where's BB when he's actually needed?


----------



## blades (Jan 3, 2013)

This the Ford/ Gm/ Dodge poll of the chainsaw world.

The best saw  is the one sold and supported by the best dealer/ repair center in your area.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 3, 2013)

Another one of these I see.  Like this is really unbiased. Ash Can here we come....


----------



## KarlP (Jan 3, 2013)

I think Stihl is the better _brand_, but Husky makes better _saws_ so I buy theirs. I think Coke is the better _brand_, but RC makes better _cola_ so I buy theirs. I think Apple is a better _brand_, but Samsung makes better _phones_ so I buy theirs. I think Harley is a better _brand_, but Honda makes better _motorcycles_ so I buy theirs. I think Generac is a better _brand_, but Yamaha makes a better inverter generator so I buy theirs. Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2013)

blades said:


> This the Ford/ Gm/ Dodge poll of the chainsaw world.
> 
> The best saw is the one sold and supported by the best dealer/ repair center in your area.


 
+1


----------



## Boog (Jan 3, 2013)

I like Stihl saws because my Dad had a Farm Boss that ran forever. Then, when I was on my own, my girl friend-then-ex-wife bought me an 031AV that ran for 30+ years without ever doing any preventive maintenance to it, just gas/oil/sharpen it and let her rip. Now when it comes to old rifles, a good Husky can't be beat!


----------



## bogydave (Jan 3, 2013)

Have operated Homelites, Husqys, Stihls, & Mac.
Like them all. All much better than a bow saw 
"Best" is tough to quantify, depends on the operator, conditions, & type of cutting.

Every year each make some changes,
this year "auto tune " & "rev-boost" are popular features.

I don't think I have the "best saw out there".
If I did, I wouldn't always be looking & wanting a new one with the new features.

But to choose right now, I'd call it a tie 562XP & MS362 for my needs & conditions.
AND I don't have either one

Over all best manufacturer, I'd give it to Stihl. Made in the USA !


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 3, 2013)

blades said:


> This the Ford/ Gm/ Dodge poll of the chainsaw world.
> 
> The best saw is the one sold and supported by the best dealer/ repair center in your area.


 
The best saw is the one I can buy easily t the local dealer or over the internet, that cuts through wood like a hot knife through butter, that does well on gas consumption, that lasts forever, but when it does break down can be easily repaired by me with parts easily obtained from the local dealer or internet. Don't want to wear out my Fords making trips to the local dealer.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 3, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I like Stihl saws because my Dad had a Farm Boss that ran forever. Then, when I was on my own, my girl friend-then-wife bought me an 031AV that ran for 30+ years without ever doing any preventive maintenance to it, just gas/oil/sharpen it and let her rip. Now when it comes to old rifles, a good Husky can't be beat!


 
Yeah, learned something new about Husqvarna the other day. Have to wonder why it is not still making rifles, sewing machines, or motorcycles. A new Husqvarna rifle is nowhere to be found, that I know of, or they must be so bad that they are not popular enough for me to have even heard of them. Have to wonder how long it will keep making chainsaws with a history like that with other product lines. lol


----------



## TMonter (Jan 3, 2013)

It all depends on the saw you are discussing. Every brand has had its share of good and bad models, but some more than others.

When you get into Pro-level saws all the upper end manufacturers seem to have good selections to choose from.


----------



## Boog (Jan 3, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, learned something new about Husqvarna the other day. Have to wonder why it is not still making rifles, sewing machines, or motorcycles. A new Husqvarna rifle is nowhere to be found, that I know of, or they must be so bad that they are not popular enough for me to have even heard of them. Have to wonder how long it will keep making chainsaws with a history like that with other product lines. lol


 
Mauser Rifles are regarded by many as the finest bolt action rifles ever built.  Of all the Mausers, the Swedish ones were also considered by many to be the best.   The Husqvarna plant was just one of several Swedish armorys.  As the war ended, and rifle design changed towards semi and full auto, so did the need for those fine Husqvarna bolt action rifles.  I'm no expert on Swedish affairs, but I would suspect that the loss of those other product lines had more to do with Governmental policies and production directives versus the quality of things coming out of the Husqvarna plants.  Just a guess.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 3, 2013)

As has already been stated, almost any "pro" series saw made by the big boys is gonna be a damm good machine. Brand names really don't mean a whole lot these days, IMO. Having good dealer support means more than the brand name if you are buying new. Almost every big name manufacturer is sucked into the "box store boom", with cheapo lineups of their saws in the mainstream. Keep in mind, fellas, that a chainsaw is ONLY as good as the maintenance/upkeep that is given to it. I've got LOTS AND LOTS of vintage chainsaws, and some newer ones too.....but my favorite saw is an oldie....

My Stihl 041AV Super with the 28" bar/chain.....






Yep, she's old, and heavy, and no chain brake. But nothing out there has the torquey, growly sound of a vintage Stihl.....especially with a dual port muffler!! 



My point is, keeping your saw cleaned out, tuned up, filters cleaned and/or replaced regularly, and repaired as needed makes a HUGE difference. Also, keeping your chain sharp, not plowing it into the dirt when cutting, flipping the bar every time you sharpen or change the chain, and dressing the bar rails when needed will keep you one happy cutting fool....


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 3, 2013)

I grew up running the OLD poulans saws... since 98 I have been running the two husqvarna's that I used at my tree trimming job. in that timeframe they were used daily at the tree service, have cut 15 cord a year for my own/family heating needs, and for 5-6 years cut 40-60 cord a year for my firewood business. one part, a plactic worm gear wore out. still running strong and I have modified it to where it is spinning 3-4K rpm higher than it was designed for.

likewise, Stihl saws are awesome. Dolmar saws are awesome. I have some of each in my collection...






but with all my saws, these two are my most used and my favorites:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 3, 2013)

Ya run what ya brung.There's good & bad in everything.Take a pro saw with a dull chain,no maintenance,bad fuel mix & other mechanical problems & even in the hands of an experienced operator will be a worthless turd.

Keep it CLEAN & SHARP,filed correctly,proper fuel mix & tuned & most any saw will turn "work" into something easy & pleasurable.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 3, 2013)

Freakingstang,

The last thing I need is a saw collection. If I added chainsaws to the class of "collections" like the bikes, guns, and stang in the garage, my wife might kick me. Then again, I am about to buy my third saw and have been eyeing the GT500KR.. lol


----------



## Crane Stoves (Jan 3, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> The best saw is the one I can buy easily t the local dealer or over the internet, that cuts through wood like a hot knife through butter, that does well on gas consumption, that lasts forever, but when it does break down can be easily repaired by me with parts easily obtained from the local dealer or internet. Don't want to wear out my Fords making trips to the local dealer.


 
I think most will say Stihl is the best, but the fact is they are very hard to obtain inexpensive parts for because they hold us hostage to dealers only. with that said... i agree with fabsroman totally!


----------



## tbuff (Jan 3, 2013)

I only run orange, green, black, red, yellow and white saws. They have the most power....


----------



## KarlP (Jan 3, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Have to wonder how long it will keep making chainsaws with a history like that with other product lines. lol


 
Yeah I know.  They only made rifles for ~275 years...

I just hope their chainsaws don't get as expensive as their sewing machines
http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/

And I only know two guys riding Husqvarna motorcycles these days. The chainsaws and trimmers are much more popular.
http://www.husqvarna-motorcyclesna.com/


----------



## colin.p (Jan 3, 2013)

Poulan, because that's all I got.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 3, 2013)

KarlP said:


> And I only know two guys riding Husqvarna motorcycles these days. The chainsaws and trimmers are much more popular.
> http://www.husqvarna-motorcyclesna.com/


 
I didnt know the brand was still out there,I thought BMW bought them out in the mid '80s.Remember reading growing up in the early-mid '70's how Husqvarna pretty much ruled motorcross overseas.Set all kinds of records.


----------



## Boog (Jan 3, 2013)

Crane Stoves said:


> I think most will say Stihl is the best, but the fact is they are very hard to obtain inexpensive parts for because they hold us hostage to dealers only. with that said... i agree with fabsroman totally!


 
They *try* and hold us hostage to dealers only, but as we kicked around in the "Papa Stihl" thread recently, there is an abundance of good inexpensive new and used OEM parts on the internet by "unauthorized" dealers and other "front" folks who are bucking the system.  By the way................ I _*creep*_ around over here mostly................


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 3, 2013)

I ran a Poulan from the early 80's. Excellant saw.
They used to advertise them during all NFL games.
Anyway... could not get parts anymore and 30 yrs old.
Got a stihl 250 and really like it. Lightweight but powerful enough
for me.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 3, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> OK
> 
> Husky owns and builds Jonsered and Poulan saws, so they are lumped here together. They even own the MAC brand now, but the MAC in the 'others list' here predates them buying it.


 
Last I knew they were all owned by Electrolux, but in today's corporate world they could be owned by anyone.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 3, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> I ran a Poulan from the early 80's. Excellant saw.
> They used to advertise them during all NFL games.
> Anyway... could not get parts anymore and 30 yrs old.


 
The older Poulan's up to mid-late '90's were very well built (all magnesium cases,not plastic clamshell w/metal inserts around the crankshaft  like one's sold now) & were almost bulletproof. You can still get parts for them,both NOS & used.Takes a little searching though.My fav local small engine/OPE/saw shop has to order most of them unfortunately.Ebay is a good place to look,normally a bit cheaper & time wise is about the same.


----------



## Boog (Jan 3, 2013)

KarlP said:


> Yeah I know. They only made rifles for ~275 years...
> 
> I just hope their chainsaws don't get as expensive as their sewing machines


 
My ex has one of those, I still remember the sticker shock when we paid for it......................., I thought my tools were expensive! It was a dang nice machine though, I even used it!


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 3, 2013)

greg13 said:


> Last I knew they were all owned by Electrolux, but in today's corporate world they could be owned by anyone.


 
Electrosux cut Husqvarna loose a few years back. I'm not sure how much control they still have through stock ownership, though.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Thistle so much for that info. I'll persue that. I would like to get it working again,
Thanks again. Paul


----------



## samdweezel05 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chevy vs Ford Vs Dodge.  I run Stihl because it's what I know and what I have owned.  I have a couple of hot rod Mac SP's and a couple of un-killable Homelite Super XL's but my go to is my Stihl 440 with the 20" or 32" bar.  I run an old heavy mac 1-50 because I like to run it.  My next new saw will be a Stihl 461.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in the Stihl camp as well. Inboard clutch, good resale value, good local dealer here, & pretty good parts availability both new & used. That being said, my next saw is gonna be 372XP or 395XP. I run Stihl's because I know them better as well, but I'll learn the Husky quick enough I suppose. A C


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thistle said:


> I didnt know the brand was still out there,I thought BMW bought them out in the mid '80s.Remember reading growing up in the early-mid '70's how Husqvarna pretty much ruled motorcross overseas.Set all kinds of records.


 
Wow, I learned something new tonight again. Probably never heard of Husqvarna bikes because I don't pay much attention to the off road bikes. My brother might know about them. Will have to ask him the next time I talk to him.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> I'm in the Stihl camp as well. Inboard clutch, good resale value, good local dealer here, & pretty good parts availability both new & used. That being said, my next saw is gonna be 372XP or 395XP. I run Stihl's because I know them better as well, but I'll learn the Husky quick enough I suppose. A C


 
Better get a 372 soon.....they will be going by the wayside with all the autotune saws coming out....  you have the ultimate list of stihls though.... the 372 is like a 440 as far as weight and size, although alot smoother to use and run with 460 power, but it doesn't have the torque that you're used to with an 046.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 4, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Wow, I learned something new tonight again. Probably never heard of Husqvarna bikes because I don't pay much attention to the off road bikes. My brother might know about them. Will have to ask him the next time I talk to him.


 
They have a Super-motard that has been quite popular here in the States for the last few years.  Only streetable Husky I've ever seen here.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 4, 2013)

The average Stihl guy: Stihls are the best

The average Husqvarna guy: Stihls are over rated


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 4, 2013)

Honda!


----------



## tbuff (Jan 4, 2013)

This Honda Jake??


----------



## tbuff (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I am going to get one of these....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=FvAI7-Qa2Io&feature=endscreen


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

I got to meet that guy a few years ago. good dude.  that saw is unbelievable.  it is a nitrous fed all aluminum buil 225 v8.  wicked but I wouldn't want to run it...


----------



## tbuff (Jan 4, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> I got to meet that guy a few years ago. good dude. that saw is unbelievable. it is a nitrous fed all aluminum buil 225 v8. wicked but I wouldn't want to run it...


 
Did he wear regular chaps when operating that beast or a full suit of armor!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 4, 2013)

tbuff said:


> This Honda Jake??




I was just kidding . . . but sure . . . that would work.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 4, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I was just kidding . . . but sure . . . that would work.


 
I knew you were kidding, so was I...kinda..


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 4, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Better get a 372 soon.....they will be going by the wayside with all the autotune saws coming out.... you have the ultimate list of stihls though.... the 372 is like a 440 as far as weight and size, although alot smoother to use and run with 460 power, but it doesn't have the torque that you're used to with an 046.


So I'm told about the 372, too bad such good saw is going away. In time, I want a 200T & 660 MAG in that line up as well. I'll get the 660 ported as a work saw, & then be happy with my collection right? Then I can start collecting some vintage stuff, first up is the 090 contra. A C


----------



## samdweezel05 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Better get a 372 soon.....they will be going by the wayside with all the autotune saws coming out.... you have the ultimate list of stihls though.... the 372 is like a 440 as far as weight and size, although alot smoother to use and run with 460 power, but it doesn't have the torque that you're used to with an 046.


 
It's strange because every 372 owner that has run my stock 440 has told me that their 372 didn't come close to the power of the 440 and they liked the balance of the 440 better too.  Even converted one husky guy to go buy a Stihl.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 4, 2013)

greg13 said:


> Last I knew they were all owned by Electrolux, but in today's corporate world they could be owned by anyone.


 
Electrolux spun off Husqvarna in a stock deal back in 2006 and no longer owns the company. _Husqvarna Group_ is the parent company in Sweden.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 4, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Better get a 372 soon.....they will be going by the wayside with all the autotune saws coming out.... you have the ultimate list of stihls though.... the 372 is like a 440 as far as weight and size, although alot smoother to use and run with 460 power, but it doesn't have the torque that you're used to with an 046.


 
What I hear from the local Husky dealer is that the 74cc 372xpw that I had are now long gone for US distribution, and the 371 is back to 70cc and is the Xtorque (smog) model now. Which of course brings up the issue of which 372xp you are comparing. There have been 3 models now? 372xp with 70cc (same as the 371xp), the best 372xp with the 74cc, and now the 372xp/xt X-torque smogged (air injection) model. My 372xp 74cc had a tad more power as my ported 044, but it was smoother and easier to run. I ran a few of the earlier 371xp 70cc saws and they were not as strong as my 044 and I was not as impressed with them.

From what I hear about the autotune saws, they are the best thing since sliced bread. Also the 461 looks like the smogged saw that Stihl has been trying to produce all along; the same power and weight as the 460, with way better AV and they got the air injection right by running the intake ports toward the exhaust side thus avoiding the cold blooded fresh air intake issues like on the 441 and the 362.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 4, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, learned something new about Husqvarna the other day. Have to wonder why it is not still making rifles, sewing machines, or motorcycles. A new Husqvarna rifle is nowhere to be found, that I know of, or they must be so bad that they are not popular enough for me to have even heard of them. Have to wonder how long it will keep making chainsaws with a history like that with other product lines. lol



Here we come Ash Can but I can't let this go....

Hate to disappoint you but Husqvarna started life in 1689 as the official armorer for the king of Sweden. Look at the logo for Husqvarna, the crown on top of the box, its a depiction of looking from the rear to front thru sites from the shooters view. 

Their rifles were made into the 80's, even some by S&W and are some if the most sought out by military collectors fetching thousands of dollars.

They still make motorcycles, mostly motorsport or what folks would consider " dirt bikes" but still well respected in that industry too.

Lastly, they do still make sewing machines too - top of the line expensive ones under the Viking name if you want to buy one for that special someone in your life

Granted, I don't know much about their chainsaws, I don't have one but the rest of their products are top notch.

Anything else I can clarify for you, just let me know, as the woman here I have an obligation to keep ya' all in line   HAH!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 4, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> with way better AV


 
Was all set to pull the trigger on one and when it materialized, rubber based AV (similar to the 460) and no mTronic killed it for me. Maybe you guys in the PNW will get a better version? To me, the current version is a strato-charged MS460. And not much more.  Not that that's a bad thing, but I was looking for a revolution, not an evolution.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> It's strange because every 372 owner that has run my stock 440 has told me that their 372 didn't come close to the power of the 440 and they liked the balance of the 440 better too. Even converted one husky guy to go buy a Stihl.


 

I have owned two older 044's and a 440.  stock for stock, the 044 has more grunt in my opinion.  The husky revs quicker, but if you lean on it, it bogs way to easy. the 372 is also a touch heavier once fueled and oiled.  the 372's are more vibration friendly. My 372's have all been ported for years and honestly wouldn't want to run a stock one.  The 372xpw (74cc) was a strong saw, but the same characteristics.  The 372xp X torque has more grunt.  it runs more like a 460 out of the box.  mine is ported and i love it, it is dolmar 7900 power without the weight.  alot of guys dawg the 372XT on arborist site, but i like my ported new (smogged strato) saw better.  it is stronger and uses about 1/3 less fuel than the old ones


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Husqvarna Construction Products is the world's largest producer of saws,blades,drills & other cutting equipment for the stone/concrete/masonry industries.In the late '90's they acquired several other well known companies that produced these same items.Target Saws/Blades/Core Drills/Wall Saws originally from Kansas City MO  & Partner of Sweden are 2 of these.Partner invented the gas powered cut off saw in 1958.

Originally designed for  fire & rescue crews.In the early 90's they made the first ''ring saw'',a machine with a 14" diamond blade,that has 10" depth of cut capacity due to its off center arbor.It was powered by  hydraulic lines.Pretty cool machine,I used one that employer rented to cut some access holes in concrete walls for duct work in a office tower remodel.The same saw is still made today,also in pneumatic &  more portable gas powered models.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Here we come Ash Can but I can't let this go....
> 
> Hate to disappoint you but Husqvarna started life in 1689 as the official armorer for the king of Sweden. Look at the logo for Husqvarna, the crown on top of the box, its a depiction of looking from the rear to front thru sites from the shooters view.
> 
> ...


 
lol - others have already told me about all of the above. Seems they had even been bought out at some point by Electrolux or something. If I really want to know more, I can use goole and Wiki. At this time though, not on the top of my list of priorities. Curiosity got me. Went to Wiki and it appears they made bicycles too, another thing that I am heavily involved in, and I have NEVER heard of a Husqvarna bicycle until today.

Crazy thing is that I am into shooting and hunting and have NEVER heard of or seen anybody using a Husqvarna rifle. As far as being collectors items, that does not mean much to me. Complete junk is sometimes considered a collector's item simply because it is rare. Now, if you want to talk about old gun companies, we can talk about Beretta, which has been making guns since the 1,600's, still makes some of the finest guns around, and has acquired a bunch of other gun companies (e.g., Benelli, Franchi, Stoeger, Tika, Sako, and Burris Optics).

How does the saying go? Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## Boog (Jan 4, 2013)

Gee, and I only paid about $119 for that Husqvarna M38 15 years ago...............  I know the point you are making fabsroman, and as a "shooter" I'm with you on Beretta, but we're all getting side tracked here with this thread, including me, we are talking about chainsaws here, Husqvarna makes them, Beretta doesn't, and I think Stihls are the best to date, at this point in time. Whether Husky, or someone else moves to the front, only time will tell. Now I think I'll go reload some more 6.5 x 55 ammo.............. for that thousand dollar rifle of mine.  (Actually, the last one I saw for sale at a show was going for $1,600.)


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 4, 2013)

I like variety so I'll take a Stihl, A Husqy and a Dolmar (even though I don't even really need more than 1 or 2 saws) but I have only a little experience of one brand, so I abstain.

My Mac weedwhacker was unfixable by my fixer-of-things, so I'm out on that gang, but I did kinda like its brute weedwhackability for the 11 years I had it working.


----------



## Boog (Jan 4, 2013)

OldLumberKid said:


> I like variety so I'll take a Stihl, A Husqy and a Dolmar (even though I don't even really need more than 1 or 2 saws) but I have only a little experience of one brand, so I abstain.
> 
> My Mac weedwhacker was unfixable by my fixer-of-things, so I'm out on that gang, but I did kinda like its brute weedwhackability for the 11 years I had it working.


 
And I think you made a VERY wise choice with that 250C-BE gem!  Great saw for the money!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 4, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Gee, and I only paid about $119 for that Husqvarna M38 15 years ago...............  I know the point you are making fabsroman, and as a "shooter" I'm with you on Beretta, but we're all getting side tracked here with this thread, including me, we are talking about chainsaws here, Husqvarna makes them, Beretta doesn't, and I think Stihls are the best to date, at this point in time. Whether Husky, or someone else moves to the front, only time will tell. Now I think I'll go reload some more 6.5 x 55 ammo.............. for that thousand dollar rifle of mine.  (Actually, the last one I saw for sale at a show was going for $1,600.)


Nice investment uh? Wish my 401k had that kinda return  that's why we are collectors, not so much shooters but that's a whole other topic for a whole other board


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Was all set to pull the trigger on one and when it materialized, rubber based AV (similar to the 460) and no mTronic killed it for me. Maybe you guys in the PNW will get a better version? To me, the current version is a strato-charged MS460. And not much more. Not that that's a bad thing, but I was looking for a revolution, not an evolution.


 
Amusing. I guess you saved a thousand bucks though?

I had not noticed that about the 461, and I assumed it was sprung. I have not seen one here on the shelves here yet (have not looked in the past several months). The 461 I saw last year was a prototype, and that one was sprung similar to a 361. Looking at the AV numbers of the 461, it has 4.0/3.8 left/right m/s² which is still high, but far better than the 460 with 4.2/6.0 left/right m/s² . It is also less than the 440 with 4.2/4.5 left/right m/s² . So it seems that they dropped the AV springs and got the 461 AV under the radar (barely) with rubber mounts to make the EU happy. The weird springs makes the 441 bulky, and that was a main complaint about them.

M-tronic is only available on the 441 and the 241 saws, and the 241 is not available in the US. Last I looked.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 4, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Gee, and I only paid about $119 for that Husqvarna M38 15 years ago...............  I know the point you are making fabsroman, and as a "shooter" I'm with you on Beretta, but we're all getting side tracked here with this thread, including me, we are talking about chainsaws here, Husqvarna makes them, Beretta doesn't, and I think Stihls are the best to date, at this point in time. Whether Husky, or someone else moves to the front, only time will tell. Now I think I'll go reload some more 6.5 x 55 ammo.............. for that thousand dollar rifle of mine. (Actually, the last one I saw for sale at a show was going for $1,600.)


 
Yeah, when Stihl starts making tractors, rifles, motorcylces, sewing machines, etc., I am buying a different brand of chainsaw.

When Beretta starts making motorcycles, chainsaws, sewing machines, etc., I am buying a different brand of shotgun.

When Rolex starts making guns, motorcycles, chainsaws, sewing machines, kitchen appliances, etc., I am buying a different brand of watch.

Yeah, you get my point. lol


----------



## Gadget (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted for Husqvarna but I was barely able to push the button given I was also voting for Poulan.  Yes, I know Husqvarna owns Poulan, but that's kind of like asking you to vote for Corvette/Chevette or Mustang/Pinto.  I'm not dogging the reputation of the old Poulan's, but the ones made in the last decade are nothing to write home about.  And in modern day offerings, Husqvarna and Poulan are fundamentally different saws, not the same saw painted different colors as some may think.

I think the Husqvarna XP series with Auto-Tune is the best thing going.  But I also have great respect for Stihl, and Dolmar.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2013)

I am not voting because I am an Echo fan and they are not even in the same class as the Homelite, junk. Husky, Dolmar and Stihl are all good saws as well. I have owned a few modern Poulans and they are good for the homeowner but no pro saw by a long shot. My Stihl is good but I am still just not a big fan and it has not won me over into the Stihl camp completely. The Echo and Dolmar saws just feel right to me ! To be honest everybody will be different so if I where you I would handle all the pro saws go to the dealers near you and find the one that fits you ! I think there will most likely be a Husky, Stihl, Redmax or Echo dealer near you and they are all good pro saws. Jonsered is also owned by Husky and is really there nordic version of Husky. Redmax is owned by Husky ! They have a huge list under there name. See this link- http://husqvarnagroup.com/en/about/brands

RedMax® and other products and feature marks are registered and unregistered trademarks of Husqvarna Group.
Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2013)

It should say

Stihl, Husky, Echo, Dolmar, Redmax, Tanka, Jonsered Yup any of those will do well. 

Other crap saws




Pete


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 5, 2013)

Gadget said:


> And in modern day offerings, Husqvarna and Poulan are fundamentally different saws, not the same saw painted different colors as some may think.


 
Even if there are no Poulans directly rebadged as Huskys, it's pretty clear that some of the parts are interchangeable, at least on some models. The "integrated choke/stop control" used on some models appears to be identical, at least externally. I don't care for that method of stopping the saw. I want an ignition based kill switch. If one of those fails for some reason, I can still kill it with the choke. If there is a mechanical failure with the combined choke/stop control, the operator may have no way to stop the saw short of relying on the chain brake.


----------



## KarlP (Jan 5, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> It should say
> 
> Stihl, Husky, Echo, Dolmar, Redmax, Tanka, Jonsered Yup any of those will do well.
> 
> Other crap saws


 
If you get any Makita (blue Dolmars), Hitachi (green Tanakas), Solo, Efco, John Deere (the green Efcos anyway), Cub Cadet (the yellow Efcos anyway) crap you don't want, please dispose of it my way.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 5, 2013)

WhitePine said:


> Even if there are no Poulans directly rebadged as Huskys, it's pretty clear that some of the parts are interchangeable, at least on some models. The "integrated choke/stop control" used on some models appears to be identical, at least externally. I don't care for that method of stopping the saw. I want an ignition based kill switch. If one of those fails for some reason, I can still kill it with the choke. If there is a mechanical failure with the combined choke/stop control, the operator may have no way to stop the saw short of relying on the chain brake.


 
Yes, on some of the consumer Husqvarna saws, they share some of the same injection moulds with Poulan, but the internals are different. For example the Husqvarna models have 3 piece Swedish cranks with forged connecting rods.

I think Husqvarna's consumer line is well made for the price, but the XP (professional) line is where it is at.

Husqvarna also owns Jonsered & RedMax.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 5, 2013)

KarlP said:


> If you get any Makita (blue Dolmars), Hitachi (green Tanakas), Solo, Efco, John Deere (the green Efcos anyway), Cub Cadet (the yellow Efcos anyway) crap you don't want, please dispose of it my way.



I thought Emak owned all the efco stuff ? 


Pete


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 5, 2013)

I put RedMax under other saws, but it should be under Husky. I have a RedMax trimmer that beats the crap out of my Stihl trimmer. Way less vibration, easier to start, was cheaper... but this is a thread about chainsaws.

Shindaiwa is another saw out there that I did not list in the poll.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> I put RedMax under other saws, but it should be under Husky. I have a RedMax trimmer that beats the crap out of my Stihl trimmer. Way less vibration, easier to start, was cheaper... but this is a thread about chainsaws.
> 
> Shindaiwa is another saw out there that I did not list in the poll.


 
Trimmers were a strong point of the RedMax _and_ Shindy line-up.  But you're right, this is a thread about saws....


----------



## TMonter (Jan 7, 2013)

samdweezel05 said:


> It's strange because every 372 owner that has run my stock 440 has told me that their 372 didn't come close to the power of the 440 and they liked the balance of the 440 better too. Even converted one husky guy to go buy a Stihl.


 
I have both and I always pick up my 372 before my 440. My 372 has better balance in my opinion of course that is my personal preference. If you cut with both side by side, speed wise they are very similar.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Shindaiwa is another saw out there that I did not list in the poll.


 
Shindaiwa has made some great saws with excellent power to weight ratios.   Unfortunately I understand they are no more.  When Echo acquired Shindaiwa, the chainsaws were discontinued.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of variables


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 7, 2013)

Gadget said:


> When Echo acquired Shindaiwa, the chainsaws were discontinued.​


 
Naturally!


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 7, 2013)

TMonter said:


> I have both and I always pick up my 372 before my 440. My 372 has better balance in my opinion of course that is my personal preference. If you cut with both side by side, speed wise they are very similar.


 
I never understood this 'balance' concept with chainsaws. People say that saws with short bars balance better. I do not get that. When I fall trees, I do a face cut and back cut, and lever when cutting with the dogs. Sometimes I do a face cut and bore cut the back, leaving straps. But similar to bucking, the bar is in the wood. There is really nothing there to balance. The flywheel keeps them in a plane so they do not tip from side to side very easy and naturally rotate along the bar plane. Long bars make the saws front heavy when lugging them around, but in the wood? It matters not. I tend to cut with the starter side up, but my 044 and one 361 have 3/4 wraps so I can go either way in bigger stuff, and cut from both sides.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 7, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Amusing. I guess you saved a thousand bucks though?
> 
> I had not noticed that about the 461, and I assumed it was sprung. *I have not seen one here on the shelves here yet* (have not looked in the past several months). The 461 I saw last year was a prototype, and that one was sprung similar to a 361. Looking at the AV numbers of the 461, it has 4.0/3.8 left/right m/s² which is still high, but far better than the 460 with 4.2/6.0 left/right m/s² . It is also less than the 440 with 4.2/4.5 left/right m/s² . So it seems that they dropped the AV springs and got the 461 AV under the radar (barely) with rubber mounts to make the EU happy. The weird springs makes the 441 bulky, and that was a main complaint about them.
> 
> M-tronic is only available on the 441 and the 241 saws, and the 241 is not available in the US. Last I looked.


 
I was at Madsen's in Centralia last weekend and they didn't have any on the shelf


----------



## smokinj (Jan 7, 2013)

"Which brand chainsaw be more better?"   Well I will go with the one thats has a good chain full thank of fuel and oil and warm it up please!


----------



## TMonter (Jan 7, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> I never understood this 'balance' concept with chainsaws. People say that saws with short bars balance better. I do not get that. When I fall trees, I do a face cut and back cut, and lever when cutting with the dogs. Sometimes I do a face cut and bore cut the back, leaving straps. But similar to bucking, the bar is in the wood. There is really nothing there to balance. The flywheel keeps them in a plane so they do not tip from side to side very easy and naturally rotate along the bar plane. Long bars make the saws front heavy when lugging them around, but in the wood? It matters not. I tend to cut with the starter side up, but my 044 and one 361 have 3/4 wraps so I can go either way in bigger stuff, and cut from both sides.


 
When I think of balance I think of how easy a saw is to maneuver and use for various tasks. I find the Husky 372 to be a bit easier to use for multiple tasks than my MS440. Unless the tree I'm cutting has a lot of limbs I don't usually switch saws before bucking the log into rounds.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 7, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I was at Madsen's in Centralia last weekend and they didn't have any on the shelf


 
Madsen's, now that is one serious place for chainsaw and logging supply stuff. Great place, and I stop there whenever I go north to Tacoma or Seattle to buy wedges, logging tape, parts, chaps, etc.


----------



## hobbyheater (Jan 7, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> OK,  Please reply with _why_ you prefer one brand over another, not just "Stihl sux" or "Husky swallows!"
> 
> .


 
 For me the preference is the quality of service which I will get from the selling Dealer.  I have a Husky/Stihl  dealer 5 minutes from the house but make my purchases from a dealer 30 minutes away that has a good reputation for good after sales service.
Over the years I have had 2 Stihls and 2 Huskys and have been happy with all.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 7, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Madsen's, now that is one serious place for chainsaw and logging supply stuff. Great place, and I stop there whenever I go north to Tacoma or Seattle to buy wedges, logging tape, parts, chaps, etc.


 
Madsen's is a dangerous place for me.  I usually leave my wallet in the car.


----------



## Bocephous (Jan 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> They have a Super-motard that has been quite popular here in the States for the last few years. Only streetable Husky I've ever seen here.


 
I had one for about a year and a half.  Best handling motorcycle I've ever owned.  Seat provided the comfort of a 2X4 covered with a towel.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 8, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Madsen's is a dangerous place for me. I usually leave my wallet in the car.


 
I hear hah, but I see them as a great place to SAVE MONEY, compared to spending money on shipping on stuff from Ebay or B*s in CA. Also with an Oregon license, I do not pay sales tax there.  That worked for buying a new car in Tacoma for my niece too. Did not have to pay the *cough* 10% sales tax.

Go Seahawks!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2013)

TMonter said:


> When I think of balance I think of how easy a saw is to maneuver and use for various tasks. I find the Husky 372 to be a bit easier to use for multiple tasks than my MS440. Unless the tree I'm cutting has a lot of limbs I don't usually switch saws before bucking the log into rounds.


 

Yes,someone gets it, and that is likely because youve had both in your hands and been able to run them side by side for more than one cut.  That is how I feel as well.  untilI got my 550xp, i use my old skool hot rodded 372xp as my main saw...little stuff, bug stuff, medium stuff, etc..  If you watch this video you'll see where the ergonomics (handling, comfort) come into play. they are both great saws.  To the stihl heads that haven't ran a 372, the 440 is the best thing since sliced bread.  To husky guys, they want a new 440.... the ultimate saw would be a 440 with a modified 460 topend.  The one of those I built was a freakin' animal.. wish i would have never sold it..

anyways as far as the handling aspect, the 372 definately takes the cake with its light vibrations...  watch this video under the the limbing section. pay attention to seconds 14-19 of the video as he is flopping the saw back and forth. this is where husky ergonomics are awesome and stihls mostly feel like vibrating bricks...


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, when I was young and poor, I cut a heck of lot wood to keep me warm with my cheap little poulan with a 12 in bar. Wasn't what I wanted but all I could afford. I finally got a big saw, a McCullough, bought it for $25 bucks. It kept me warm too. I have had a lot of saws since, as my means increased. Now.....well, Stihl, because I have a local dealer that takes care of me. He has Huskies now too, so I have a choice. May try one someday.


----------

